# Sites for Bass Sheet Music?



## Argus

Does anyone know any good sites for bass (double or electric) or even cello sheet music. There are plenty that come up when you search on google but most of them are dead ends. I am not particularly bothered what style the pieces are in just as long as they use a bass clef, are somewhat playable and are free. Even string quartet scores would be good. Anything as long as it's actual music and not just exercises. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmg

Try this site. I already found a bunch of bass & cello PDFs:

http://www.free-scores.com/index_uk.php3


----------



## cw4257

That's a great site, thanks for that!


----------

